# Rezound battery acclimation



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Many have reported that thunderbolt does not report battery levels accurately after upgrading to a rezound battery. I have been using a rezound battery, 3.8V, for the last few days. The overall performance has been good. However, when changing, the battery level jumps from about 75% to full instantaneously, and then stays at 100% for hours when the phone is off the charger. For those using rezound battery for a long time now, has the phone calibrated automatically to report proper levels (my hope), still reports them wrong, or have you done something to fix this? Thanks.

I am on workshed's 1.2 CM7, stock kernel.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## k0admunk33 (Jul 22, 2011)

The same thing happens to me when I've been using the standard battery then I switch to the extended one. After running down and charging a couple cycles, it will report the remaining charge more accurately. I'm sure the same will happen with the Rezound battery.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

Ive been on the resound battery for over 2 months. It's still messed up. I've tried different roms and calibration methods

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

OP be careful with that battery since its a 3.8v and stock is 3.7. Also, all of us rezound people have noticed a major issue with the 3.8v batteries not charging properly among other issues as well as HTC announcing an issue with them as well.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

Am I the odd ball out saying that I've never had any jumping between percentages or being stuck at 100% forever on ANY rom or kernel? I've went from cm7, to skyraider, to OpenMobile MR4, to MIUI ICS/GB hybrid, and have always had proper battery readings, and outstanding battery life. Buying the Rezound battery has been the greatest investment I have ever made into this Thunderbolt. I would've went back to stock if I had to to use this battery.

Yeah, it's been that good.


----------



## z71kris (Oct 11, 2011)

tanknspank said:


> Am I the odd ball out saying that I've never had any jumping between percentages or being stuck at 100% forever on ANY rom or kernel? I've went from cm7, to skyraider, to OpenMobile MR4, to MIUI ICS/GB hybrid, and have always had proper battery readings, and outstanding battery life. Buying the Rezound battery has been the greatest investment I have ever made into this Thunderbolt. I would've went back to stock if I had to to use this battery.
> 
> Yeah, it's been that good.


I will agree with this statement ..

sent from my infected thunderbolt


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Is this the difference between the 3.7 and 3.8V versions? Those without problems, which voltage is your battery?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

All the problems with the rezound guys are with the 3.8v batteries and those r the ones HTC is replacing.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## chavist (Aug 10, 2011)

3.7v battery hear. The only time I have this issue is when I reboot out of recovery. My opinion the $20 wasn't worth the 1hr extra battery time. I was getting 11hrs on stock. Now I still get 11 hours with rezound

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

15 to 22 hrs out of my rezound battery. I think the purpose of using the rezound battery was if you was looking for a second battery and why not go bigger for the same price as the bolt battery cost.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazar6 (Aug 16, 2011)

I bought a second regular battery, then bought the rezound 3.7V ... in the beginning it was awesome, could go almost 24 hours off charge instead of 8 on the stock. Not sure what the deal is now, it's almost like it's going back to down to 8 hours of charge time again, and I only use the Rezound. I've tried manually calibrating it (100% > 0% > 100% > 0% > then to regular use), battery calibrate apps, nothing tho. Even a battery pull and regular reboot drops it 10%.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

yeh im getting very weird battery readings with my rezound 3.7 battery as well. sometimes the battery percent wont drop at all, i do a restart and it drops like 30%, then i restart again and it climbs 15%. in the middle of a battery calibration right now to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't buy all that wipe battery data and all these programs that is suppose to manage your battery. I have done it all and noticed no gains and programs like juice defender I notice worse battery life as it runs in the background. I seem to manage what's running and using battery. Most of my sync stuff is off as if I want to check my email I will open it.

Might want to check if you have a rouge app causing your battery drain.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

I took mine back awhile ago because all I ever got was 1x tried a different battery door and fixing the clips and nothing changed

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Interesting. Based on the responses here, it appears some people have no problems at all, while others do experience wrong battery level reported for both 3.7 and 3.8V versions. Let's collect more data. Please report your exact rezound battery model and your experience. Hopefully this will help people choose the right battery going forward.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

glad i found this topic because i was just about to buy a rezound 1620mah for my tbolt. is htc going to release a newer battery?


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

hey no biggie i just found a slimline 1700mah on ebay for $10.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110816761441?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> hey no biggie i just found a slimline 1700mah on ebay for $10.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110816761441?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


Don't get that, its a third party brand and works no better than the stock battery. Trust me I bought it and not only is it not completly snug but it died on me within a month...

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Funny as ive read good reviews on it. No biggie as it was under $10. Ill probably buy a rezound battery anyways.


----------



## chavist (Aug 10, 2011)

The resound battery in my opinion is no better than stock. I have yet to get over 11 hours on stock or aosp roms

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

Just bought the resound 3.7v and am getting that discontinuity. It slows charging at 60 something percent and then bam its at 100. Maybe it'll iron itself out with a few cycles. It doesn't really matter as I got over 24 hours on wifi with fairly regular use. Something is going right. I calibrated once so far and discharged till it died. Ill let it go for a while now and see what happens.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## l7777 (Jul 30, 2011)

jeffykins said:


> Just bought the resound 3.7v and am getting that discontinuity. It slows charging at 60 something percent and then bam its at 100. Maybe it'll iron itself out with a few cycles. It doesn't really matter as I got over 24 hours on wifi with fairly regular use. Something is going right. I calibrated once so far and discharged till it died. Ill let it go for a while now and see what happens.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Your battery is fine. Use it and be happy, no amount of calibration will make it report properly. The phone uses battery voltage to determine when it is full charged and discharged. The % is simply a calculation. Three months with a rezound battery, I still get a charge graph that jumps from some % to 100%. Everyone should go back to a battery icon with no % number and they would be much less concerned about battery life.


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

yea I gave up caring about the actual reading.....
It definitely lasts longer than stock.
The only stat I usually look at and care about is the display time. I get 2+ hours of display time without the battery running out.
With this battery I never worry about running out. I just plug it in at night and reboot it in the morning and top it off.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Not noticing any greater battery life on the 1700mah i bought. Does the rezound battery actually help or no?


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> Not noticing any greater battery life on the 1700mah i bought. Does the rezound battery actually help or no?


It helps me. Light use and mostly wifi got me over a day and a half

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

jeffykins said:


> It helps me. Light use and mostly wifi got me over a day and a half
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


yeah if i don't use the phone it's ok but im on wifi and when i browse the net it sucks the juice, lol. this is part why im buying the droid razr maxx in a week or two, i need decent battery life for a change.


----------



## perfoliate (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been using the resound battery for a month or so. Its very hard to really analyze battery performance with so many factors from Rom's to kernels to usage etc. Having said that I believe it gives a modest improvement in line with its size versus stock battery. Worth the $25 I paid for sure, but not for those looking for a drastic increase in battery life.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

I've had the Rezound battery from about two weeks after people realized it would work. I've tried all of the silly calibration steps, wiping battery stats, etc and nothing fixes the inaccurate readings (jumping from 60-100% or sticking to 99-100% for 2-3 hours and then dropping to 75-80%). All along I've noticed differences between what is reported when the phone is running and what recovery reports - I could have 15-20 points different and 3-4 reboots would bring them closer to each other.

That all said, it definitely lasts longer. Not twice as long as many claimed ! Sorry, it's 15-20% higher capacity not secretly 2x the capacity, so anyone who doubled their life was, ummm, mistaken.... I would normally charge mine overnight and using it from 7am to 5pm or so I would have to plug it in on the way home from work. Now I can go until 8pm or even later.


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm doing fine on my stock battery 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

The length of time varies but I really do think DISPLAY time gives you the best idea....
I can go 20+ hours with little display time.
I don't worry about constantly plugging it in any more. I don't even use the car charger.
I finally drained it all the way the other day.
I got 14.5 hours but that was with 3.5 hours display time, with almost all of that on 4G.
With the screen off, I stop DATA.
3.5 hours of screen time is quite a bit.... I was bored and playing around with different themes, skins, icons, etc.


----------



## rdtshaw (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey there all, my rezound battery is the best 20 bucks I ever spent on a phone battery. I pull my phone off the charger at about 6:30 am and put back on the charger in the evening with 20-30% remaining. If I use Google music streaming, I can kiss it good bye by 3 or 4 though...  i've had the battery meter go a little wonky with a ROM flash, but a battery stats wipe has corrected the problem. on a side note, what is with the 3.8v batteries? Li-Ion cells are 3.7v per cell normally, I have not seen 3.8v? My rezound battery is a 3.7v 1620mAh. Anyhow, I'm not battery expert, but work in IT, alot of laptop repair.

Cheers,
Rob

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I seem to remember when the bolts first came out and the ext battery came out people was getting inaccurate readings and they had to come out with a fix for it to read right.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

not to bump this but what battery is recommended to use with the tbolt? the stock rezound one from htc or something else?


----------



## johnjay829 (Jan 25, 2012)

I noticed a few post with battery prices under 30 dollars where would i find this battery for those prices


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

if you buy the stock rezound battery from verizon right now it's on sale for $19.99.


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Despite the issues reporting battery levels, it appears our tbolt uses the battery property. According to "battery monitor widget pro" the estimated battery capacity is right around 1620 mah.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Is the voltage reported properly or does it also "leap" from 4.2 down to 3.9 volts?


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

just bought the rezound battery from verizon and man does it make a difference. no isseus so far and the battery says 3.7V right on it.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

this battery is phenomenal. im going on two days with medium/heavy usage after calibration. well worth the $20 i spent on it.


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

yep, this battery and liquid 3.2 make the TB a great phone. Plenty of speed and long lasting. The only thing I would upgrade to is a Note, but I wanna see if HTC comes out with something similar....


----------

